# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overstappen naar andere anti-depressiva

## chicka1958

:Smile: Hallo  :Smile: forumleden, ik lees al een poosje mee en nu post ik zelf is wat. Ik ben nu aan het afbouwen van de Seroxat en dat valt verre van mee. Heb dit middel zo, 20 jaar geslikt en moet nu in 1 week van 60 mg naar 0. Ik krijg daarna een ander middel maar je vraagt je af, als je zo,n bijwerkingen hebt van het afkikkken of je nog wel aan een ander medicijn zou beginnen. Ik weet jullie kunnen hier niets mee, maar wilde het toch op de 1 of andere manier even kwijt. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Chicka,
In één week van 60 naar 0????
Dat is enkel om over te stappen naar een andere AD dan???
Amai,ik vind dat wel drastisch hoor!!!
Ik ben inmiddels AD-vrij (gelukkig!) maar als ik overstapte naar een ander middel moest ik halveren bijv en het nieuwe ook halve dosis...en zo overstappen...
Pfff,ik kan begrijpen dat je dat zwaar valt zeg!!
Waarom ga je overstappen op iets anders? Bevalt de Seroxat je niet voldoende of spelen er andere redenen?
...Want als je er tevreden mee bent,waarom dan overstappen???

Sterkte in ieder geval Chicka!!
XXX

----------


## chicka1958

voor je lieve berichtje Agnes, Ja het is om over te stappen naar een ander AD, omdat ik resistent ben geworden voor de Seroxat, het heeft bij mij geen werking meer helaas. Ik slik het nu zo,n 20 jaar en het doet niets meer. Wel moeten nu die stoffen uit mijn lichaam en dan merk je pas wat een AD allemaal aanricht. Van 60 naar 0 is een hele grote stap ik weet het, en de psch. ook. Eigenlijk had ik doordat het allemaal zo snel gaat opgenomen moeten worden want dit is eigenlijk onverantwoord om het zo alleen thuis te doen. Maak op het moment de raarste dingen mee, op het enge af. Voel woede aanvallen, ben misselijk, hoofdpijn, spierpijn, hartkloppingen, trillen, duizelig en zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan. Het probleem bij mij echter is, ik woon alleen en heb een hondje wat ik nergens kan onderbrengen. Ik zou haar naar een kennel kunnen brengen maar dat word haar dood. Ze is zo aan mij gehecht en we zijn altijd samen. Ik ga op dit moment door en hel, maar wil eigenlijk helemaal niet klagen, het hoort erbij. Het volgende middel wat ze over 2 weken gaan starten is Efexor, dus in 1 week afbouwen, dan een week niets en dan de opbouw van de Efexor. Agnes ik kom er ff niet uit of ik dat allemaal nog wel wil, snap je me na deze periode waar ik nu in zit. Niets slikken weet ik ook dat het fout gaat, slik oa ook Dipiperon 60 mg ook een flinke dosis, Carbamezapine 4x daags 200, en Zoplicon en ook valium. Ik mag niet klagen er zijn ergere dingen maar tis gewoon ff zwaar, heeeeeeeeeeeeel zwaar, met een groet van mij Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Chicka,
Ik kan me goed voorstellen wat je nu mee moet maken lieverd...pfff...zwaar hé!!!
Ik heb dit zelf ook een aantal keer gehad,dat ik moest overstappen wegens geen goede of geen voldoende werking en ja,dat is écht door een hel gaan!
Spijtig dat je het zo helemaal alleen moet doen,weet dat ik aan je denk!!!
Volhouden lieverd...ook dit gaat voorbij!!!
Hopelijk reageer je je niet af op je hondje  :Wink: ,geniet van alle liefde en steun die hij/zij je geeft en hou vol!!!
Ik heb zelf 4 hondjes en wat die mij geven is vééél beter als welke AD dan ook  :Smile: 

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Dikke knuffel en Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Agnes, neeeeeeeeeeeee ik reageer het niet af op mijn lieverd, gelukkig niet. Voor haar ga ik door het vuur, en voor haar ben ik thuis anders was ik nu opgenomen geweest in deze nare periode. Nee het valt verre van mee. Vanaf vanavond neem ik een week niets van de AD, en woensdag moet ik terug komen in het zh. Op het moment ga ik mij met de dag rotter voelen, je gedachten springen van de hak op de tak, veelal geen leuke gedachte,s. Maar ik moet doorzetten al is het alleen maar voor mijn lieverd die me nodig heeft. Ik kan hele verhalen nu opschrijven hoe ik me werkelijk voel maar ben geen klager, daar schieten en jullie en ik niets mee op. Ik ben eerder een mens wat de ander wil helpen en schrijven als dat ik zelf nare berichten schrijf, begrijp je me? Maar helaas nu zit ik zelf ff heel diep. Ik hou jullie zeker op de hoogte, veel liefs en een dikke knuf Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch...dat is toch geen klagen zeg!
Mag jij,net als iedereen hier,gerust zeggen hoe je je voelt..daar is MediCity nu juist voor!!
Zo kun je anderen juist helpen omdat ze zichzelf daarin kunnen herkennen en dan dus weten wat het is en hoe het kan komen!!

Je gedachten vliegen en malen door je hoofd..en idd meestal géén positieve..je weet niet of je moet lachen/huilen,rennen/slapen,etc,etc.. je bent waarschijnlijk héél emotioneel en je voelt je lichamelijk waarschijnlijk ook niet tiptop...
Hopelijk ben je er snel door en vanaf lieverd....Sterkte!!

XXX

----------


## chicka1958

Neeeeeeeeee lieve Agnes maar ik ben meer zo,n type , maar je hebt gelijk, door mijn ervaringen te delen en op te schrijven, weten ook de mensen die nu in zo,n of deze periode zitten dat ze niet de enige zijn en dat het verdomd moeilijk is om af te kicken. En inderdaad de gedachten sprongen op het moment, jagen, emotie,s en kwaadheid, het willen rammen , het je op het moment zo machteloos voelen en het niet meer zien zitten spelen een bijzonder grote hoofdrol nu. Mijn lichaam laat mij nu qua deze afkickverschijnselen nu ook in de steek , en op deze momenten mensen vraag je je af, waar moet dit eindigen. Weet je ik voel me net een milkshake jaja ik weet , en dat houd me juist op de been lieve Agnes, het toch aan de andere kant blijven dollen en mijn kanjer. Zo sleep ik me door deze ellende heen. Ben ook lid van een ander forum en daar ben ik zelfs de muts van het jaar vanwege mijn ongein en gekheid. Probeer er ook altijd mensen een hart onder de riem te steken en ze het besef te geven, jullie mogen er wezen hoe of wat je ook bent. Nou dit was weer een giga klein stukje van mij voor alle leden maar ook gasten die dit lezen, mensen hou vol. Tsja ik zeg dit nu wel maar zit er zelf ook midden in, een dikke knuf voor jullie allen , liefs Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Alléé gekke muts van het jaar  :Wink: ...hopelijk gaat het snel een beetje beter met je..en tot dan; HOU VOL HE !!!!

Xx

ps: de max zeg,die leuke plaatjes in je tekst...

----------


## chicka1958

Jahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh volhouden moet ik deze muts , maar zit of lig er ff helemaal doorheen, liefs Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Kop op meid...jij komt er wel weer!!!!

Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Misschien we zullen zien, liefs Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Volhouden meissie!!

XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Lieverd, ik ben artikels aan het plaatsen omtrent afbouwen en stoppen met AD's...in de hoop meteen wat tips voor je te vinden...HOPELIJK!!

Dikke knuffel en XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een artikel gevonden met info die jou eventueel zou kunnen helpen...
Ik ga je de link hier doorgeven...bekijk het eens en als het je interesseert vraag je arts dan eens of dat je niet zou kunnen helpen???

http://www.theroadback.nl/hoofdstuk%207.htm

Klein stukje...volgens mij gaat het hier om natuurlijke produkten.

''Verbeterde slaap
-Sterke afname van gejaagdheid
-Verminderen of verdwijnen van andere bijwerkingen

Voedingsupplementen die je zult gebruiken:
-Essentiële Proteïne Formule 
-Body Calm 
-Body CalmSupreme''

Let op: het gaat hier wel om een voedingssupplementen-site,waarvan ik persoonlijk nog nooit gehoord heb en waarvan ik de werking en de effecten dus ook niet ken en niet kan garanderen....

Sterkte XX

----------


## chicka1958

Lieve Agnes, wat een werk verzet jij voor mij, terwijl je me geen eens kent Bedankt voor de site ik ga er vandaag is even rond kijken/neuzen. Groetjes, liefs en een dikke knuf Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan lieverd....volgens mij is dat de bedoeling van het moderator-zijn...proberen helpen!!! Zo kan ik mijn eigen zorgen wat opzij zetten...of je wat hebt aan de info is natuurlijk een ander verhaal! Ik hoop gewoon dat je snel weer happy en gelukkig bent,want hoe jij je nu moet voelen,dat moet verschrikkelijk zijn!!!!

Sterkte lieverd!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## chicka1958

Niets is verplicht als je moderator bent lieve Agnes, het is puur vrijwillig. Dat moeten mensen ook weten, maar jij zet je zo giga in, dat mag ook wel is gezegd worden, enne hoe ik me voel vandaag..................................... koud he, is het! Knufffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

Jij bent een schatje!!!!
En ja,het is fris aan de bips!!

Dikke knuffel XXX

----------


## chicka1958

> Jij bent een schatje!!!!
> En ja,het is fris aan de bips!!
> 
> Dikke knuffel XXX


Ik ben een schatje, nee Agnes ik ben wie ik ben, gewoon mezelf. En jaaaaaaaa tis nog steeds brrrrrrrrrrrrr, maar van de week krijgen we beter weer, knufffffffffffffffffff

----------


## chicka1958

Ben vanmorgen dus weer naar het zh geweest en nu moet ik gaan beginnen aan de nieuwe AD. Ik heb uitgelegd dat ik daar nu heel angstig van ben geworden vanwege de verschijnselen die je hebt tijdens en na het afkicken. Ik heb uitgelegd dat het geen doen is om van 60mg naar 0mg te gaan in 1 week. Toch willen ze dat ik nu met de nieuwe AD ga beginnen, heb hierover ook vanmorgen een gesprek gehad met de psch. Van de AD kan je geen afkickverschijnselen krijgen, ik zei dokter kijkt U is even op Google en kijk is even wat voor klachten het geeft na het staken en of stoppen van de Seroxat. Heeft U dat wel is gedaan vroeg ik, nee was zijn antwoord. Ik gaf als antwoord doe dat dan maar is even voordat U een mening kunt geven daarover want helaas ben ik niet de enige persoon die er zo,n last van heeft. De ene mens reageert erzo op en een ander zo, geen lichaam is hetzelfde qua reactie met afbouwen en stoppen van de Seroxat of welk medicijn dan ook. Nu hebben ze dus al wel het recept doorgefaxt vanmiddag maar ik heb ze nog niet gehaald, ben er bang van geworden. Ik heb al vele AD gehad voor de Seroxat wat deed, en ben nu zo bang voor die pillen. Ik stelde zelf voor laten we het nog 1 week aankijken om te kijken hoe het gaat, hoe ik reageer zonder, want ik ben een harde voor mezelf. Helaas nee was het antwoord, je moet ze slikken. Ik voor me zelf ben hier nog niet uit. Volgende week is de vervolg afspraak maar dan moet ik ze al wel 1 week geslikt hebben volgens de arts, hij begrijpt mijn twijfels maar ik moet. Ook begon hij wederom over een opname om mij in te stellen op de medicatie, maar ik zit met kleine Chicka, en na 19 opname,s weer je het allemaal wel, dan denk je wat zouden ze verwachten, gebak bij de 20e keer. Tsjaa wat nu? Ik ga verder met nadenken, met een groet en liefs Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch!!!

Geen enkele arts mag jou dwingen AD's te slikken!!!
Ik geef je groot gelijk,wacht nog eens een week af als het gaat en kijk dan verder!

Heb je zelf het idee dat je nog steeds een zware depressie hebt?
Zo ja,dan kun je ze beter wél nemen,maar anders...ik zou afwachten!

Ik ben laatst iets tegengekomen in een artikel (staat ook hier op MC intussen)..
Als je liever géén AD slikt en je ervaart zelf géén zware depressie,maar een lichte of milde,probeer dan eens St Janskruid (Hypericum).
Zorg er wél voor dat iedere capsule of pil minimaal 300mg hypericumperforatum bevat!!
Een goede aanrader is Perika van VSM!

Als ik ooit weer herval,probeer ik het eerst daarmee alvorens wéér aan de AD te gaan!

Lieverd,bekijk goed wat het beste is voor jou,maar laat je aub door NIEMAND dwingen!!

Ik kan natuurlijk niet in je dossier kijken en weet dus ook niet wat je historie is en hoe 'deprssief' jij eventueel bent,maar luister naar jezelf en je lichaam!!
....en naar je lieve Chicka natuurlijk  :Wink: 

Sterkte lieve meid!!!!!

Dikke knuffel en XXXXXX

----------


## chicka1958

Haha Agnes hier  weer, niemand kan mij dwingen lieverd, maar als je steeds een hele horde voor je hebt om je te beoordelen, is het verdomde moeilijk lieverd. Je vraag ben je nog erg depressief, het antwoord is helaas jah, jah jah ik ben eerlijk. Tis niet allleen een depressie Agnes, het is een depressie met psychotische verschijnselen erbij etc. en hele grote dwang gedachten, deze gedachten ga ik hier niet noemen maar is niet uit mijn hoofd te krijgen.En deze dwang gedachten hebben niets met smetvrees, mijn koffiezet app. nakijken of hij uit is, ofde deur goed op slot is etc. Wat of welke afleiding ik ook zoek. Het blijft door mijn hoofd spoken. Wat mij nog enigzins op de been houd en waar ik door het vuur ga is de kleine. Wat mij ook gelukkig nog op de been houd is de humor dat is denk ik mijn overleving want met of zonder medicijnen lieve Agnes elke minuut van de dag is een overleving voor mezelf. Ik zal heel goed moeten nadenken, ik ben niet alleen een gevaar voor mezelf maar door de dwang gedachten ook voor een ander en ja daar kunnen ze je wel gedwongen voor opnemen. Tis wat he meis, zo eerlijk als ik ben. Maar hee onze conversatie is een 2 mans of vrouw gesprek, er komen geen reacties op, dus ik denk dat ik het hier voorlopig even bij hou met deze topic. De berichten worden wel veel gelezen , maar helaas daar heb ik niets aan. Ik hou je op de hoogte via pm dat zeker, liefs en een dikke knuf Chicka YOU voor je hulp en reacties lief, dikke knufffffffffffffffffff lieverd

----------


## Agnes574

Okidoki lieverd,
Al moet je een nieuw onderwerp vaak even tijd geven hoor...de reacties komen écht wel!!

XXXXXXXXXX

----------


## essie79

Jeetje, afbouwen in 1 week! Dat is wel erg snel. En dan pas overgaan op een ander middel? Ik moest tijdens het afbouwen gelijk opbouwen met een nieuw middel. Dus ik slikte 2 antidip tegeijk. Heb hierdoor geen afkickverschijnselen gehad en ook geen bijwerkingen van het nieuwe middel. Wens je er sterkte mee.

gr, Esther

----------


## Wilma-Vinja

Ik vind het onverantwoord dat ze je in een keer laten afkicken. Het staat zelfs in de bijsluiter dat dat niet goed is. Ik hoop echt dat je er doorheen komt en dat de andere ad goed aan slaat. Ik neem het petje voor je af dat je dit toch aan gegaan bent. Ik moet er, denk ik, ook aan geloven maar zal echt niet in een keer af kicken. Ik heb op dit forum ook een overstapschema geplaatst waar ook duidelijk in staat dat je niet eerst van het ene af hoeft te zijn om aan het andere te beginnen. Sterkte meid, ik hoop dat voor jou de zon ook weer gaat schijnen.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Chicka, hoe gaat het nu met je?

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte, en meid schrijf het van je af.

----------


## Hella

Sorry hoor, maar in een week afbouwen van 60 naar 0 is werkelijk vragen om moeilijkheden. ik slik Cipramil, maar alleen nog een onderhoudsdosis. Toen ik van de seroxat meost afbouwen heb ik daar 3 maanden over gedaan. Daarna 3 wekekn schoon en toen pas met de andere AD begonnen.

Ik hoop dat het inmiddels wat met je gaat Chicka

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo chicka,

Ik (en de ander meiden hier) ben (zijn) benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat en hoe de overstap is verlopen?
Heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## bar761

hallo allemaal,
ben zo vaak gewisseld van AD
psych deed dat ook wel rigoreus,in 1 dag stoppen en de zelfde dag weer met anderen begonnen, heb er nooit last van gehad, behalve de normale dingen dan...suf en zo, verder helemaal niets.
ik geloof dat ik erg veel geluk heb als ik van al die klachten lees...
veel sterkte
barbara

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Barbara,
Fijn dat jij al die vervelende klachten bij het wisselen niet had  :Smile: 
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sabinee

Hallo mensen ik wil me even voorstellen. ik ben Sabine. Morgen moet ik overstappen van Fevarin naar een anti depressiva, dus een nieuwe tablet en de fevarin geleidelijk afbouwen. Ik maak me nu al bang hoe ik me zou gaan voelen. 
 :Frown:  Ik hoop met iemand een beetje te kunnen mailen die hier ervaring mee heeft. Krijg ik weer nieuwe bijverschijnselen? Mijn huisarts zei dat het kon meevallen omdat ik niet helemaal op 'nul'begin met anti depressiva,

----------


## sietske763

Hallo, welkom hier Sabinee,
welke slik je nu dan......
de ene is nl qua omschakelen de andere niet...
en....waarom moet je veranderen?? helpt deze niet of voor de bijwerkingen.

----------


## Sabinee

Hoi Sietske bedankt voor je reactie. Ik gebruik al 17 jaar Fevarin oftewel Fluvoxamine voor mijn angsten en depressies, bloedspiegel is te laag dus deze slaan niet goed meer aan na al die jaren. Nu heb ik van mijn huisarts Sertraline gekregen. Nu moet ik van de Fevarin (slik er 3 van 50 per dag) 1 tablet eraf halen en vervangen door Sertraline. De week erop een tweede Fevarin eraf halen en vervangen door 2 Sertraline en de derde week de 3e tablet. Dus het is een overschakeling. Ik ben alleen bang dat de klachten weer verergd worden, maar dan OOK dat ik afkickverschijnselen kan krijgen van de Fevarin? Ik ben als de dood om aan mijn eerste tablet te beginnen, bang dat ik de controle erover verliest, ik kan heel moeilijk tegen veranderingen ook.

----------


## sietske763

zelf heb ik ook een tijdje fevarin geslikt, het heeft mij ook niet geholpen, ik ben van 100mg naar 0 gegaan in 1 dag
nergens last van gehad.

maar als je de ene AD stopt en direct een ander krijgt heb je ook weinig last, is mijn ervaring en die heb ik..............pffffffffff heb er zoveel gehad voor de goede in beeld kwam.
maar ik lees hier ook wel andere verhalen, maar de een kan ook meer verdragen dan de ander....
ik ben vrij hard voor mezelf.....gewoon ff doorzetten is mijn motto.

----------


## Sabinee

Inderdaad, ik ga de uitdaging gewoon aan en vertrouwen in mezelf hebben

----------


## sietske763

sterke.....laat je nog even weten hoe het gaat??
gr
sietske

----------


## Sabinee

Ja is goed, dank je voor je steun en een fijne avond nog xx.

----------

